# Jumping bettas



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Appearently my bettas like to jump. I have 2 bettas in a 5 gallon tank. One is male and the other female. They are separated. The male learned to jump over the separator. I have temporarily put a piece of cardboard on top to prevent jumping. 

I have a betta in my half aquarium/half terrarium. She jumped out of the water and into the terrarium. Fortunately I had watered the terrarium this morning and she found herself a small puddle about a square inch in size. I noticed she wasnt in the water so I went to go find the probably dead fish, and saw she found a dirty little puddle to live in.

Stupid fish...


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

the only jumper i have had so far was a ghost shrimp... but after that i have taken precautions to aviod it happening to anything else...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

bettas will jump out of the water to eat insects It might be fun to train one to jump on command with food. For breeding, its common to keep a male & female where they see each other and the female can jump over when shes ready. My least favorite jumping fish is an unidentified killie I got 3/$1 and it jumped into the next tank and killed my clown killie male.


----------



## ApplePie (Jan 21, 2010)

Do you have a lid? Get one if you don't.


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

My betta likes to jump out of the water to touch my finger kinda like a dolphin. sometimes they'll get a good bite too.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

ApplePie said:


> Do you have a lid? Get one if you don't.


The 5 gallon is an old metal one without a lip for a top, so I would have to find a special top for it. The other one is kind of a custom built tank, so no top for that.


----------

